# lang/f2c Extract error on 9.0 Stable



## cakersq (Jan 8, 2012)

On fresh install of 9.0 Pre-Release, with no ports installed, lang/f2c fails to extract.


```
freebsd# make extract
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for f2c-20060810_3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for f2c-20060810/f2c.tar.
===>   f2c-20060810_3 depends on executable: unzip - found
cd /tmp/usr/ports/lang/f2c/work/f2c && /usr/bin/find . -name "*.gz" | /usr/bin/xargs minigzip -d
cd /tmp/usr/ports/lang/f2c/work/f2c && /usr/local/bin/unzip libf2c.zip
/usr/local/bin/unzip: not found
*** Error code 127

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/f2c.
```

The reason is /usr/ports/lang/f2c/Makefile contains 
	
	



```
EXTRACT_DEPENDS=unzip:${PORTSDIR}/archivers/unzip
```

When it checks for unzip, it's found in /usr/bin/unzip, but the Makefile uses ${UNZIP_CMD} which is set to /usr/local/bin/unzip.

bsd.port.mk uses 
	
	



```
EXTRACT_DEPENDS=${localbase}/bin/unzip:${PORTSDIR}/archivers/unzip
```
 to achieve the same effect, when the USE_ZIP setting is used.

I have already contacted the maintainer, who was unable to reproduce the problem.  Is anyone else running into this?

Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Jan 8, 2012)

Most likely a problem with usr/lib/libbz2.so.*, the more recent versions of 9.0 have the version of usr/lib/libbz2.so bumped up to 4 and your /usr/local/bin/unzip may still want on older version. Do a `# make delete-old delete-old-libs` in /usr/src and recompile archivers/unzip


----------



## cakersq (Jan 8, 2012)

kpa,  As I said, this is a fresh install, I don't have unzip installed at all.  The problem is Make should detect that and install it, or use the builtin /usr/bin/unzip.  The problem is Make detects that unzip is already installed (/usr/bin/unzip) and then tries to call /usr/local/bin/unzip which doesn't exist, that's the error.


----------



## kpa (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, I thought it was just a problem with executing /usr/bin/unzip but that's not the case apparently... I'm seeing the same on 9.0 RELEASE, make extract fails exactly as above, doing a build with ports-mgmt/portmaster succeeds because it seems to pick up the build time dependencies correctly as opposed to make build or make extract


----------



## cakersq (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks KPA for testing that.

Anyone else running into this issue?  We need to convince maintainer to fix.


----------

